# Diamond brand dog food....



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Missy, whom I got the puppy from, hoped I would feed Solid Gold food. But I don't really want to pay $50 a bag. I talked to a guy at Pet Country tonight who recommended Diamond brand. He says that it is comparable to higher priced food, but not the money. She loved it. 

Here is what I got for her:
http://www.diamondpet.com/products/diamo...lt_dog_formula/

But they have these options as well:
http://www.diamondpet.com/products/diamond_naturals/dogs/dry_food/ *


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Not the best food you could get, but it's definitely not kibbles and bits either. If your pups doing well on the food, I don't see any reason why this wouldn't be adequate. How much are you paying for this food? You should check out petfooddirect.com.... they have great prices and they always have 20% coupons available. I order all my food from them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you want to feed a Diamond brand food, why not go with Taste of the Wild? It's comparable to Solid Gold and costs a little less.

Also, keep in mind that although you pay more for higher quality foods, you feed less and your vet bills are usually less so it evens out in the end. I really would recommend not cutting corners when it comes to food. I tried that with my first dogs and had really bad results. I'll never do it again.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you feed taste of the wild to a 4 month old? I don't feed it so I'm not familiar with it's calcium ratio.

I would check out Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul food. It seems to be about the same price as Diamond at petfooddirect. Its a higher quality food fit for a pup at a very reasonable price. Well thats if you were looking for a change. 

http://www.petfooddirect.com/store/produ...GG44CGXV259DGG9


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

No, now that you mention it, I don't think TOTW has a puppy food. Good catch!

Was she on the Wolf King Solid Gold? If she was doing well on that I'd stay with it, if I were you.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I would imagine that petfooddirect is NOT an option for the OP. Since he lives on the west coast like I do, I would imagine that the shipping alone is just over $30 a bag. The 20% off coupons really don't help when shipping is that expensive.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You might want to check out the Costo brand "Kirkland". It is pretty inexpensive and not too bad on the ingredients. ( I imagine there is at least one Costco in Medford isn't there?)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow i'm looking at their shipping costs and didnt realize the cost for shipping to the west coast was so much more compared to the east coast. I'm in connecticut so i'm used to decent shipping prices from them.


----------



## suebisaga (Oct 16, 2007)

Chicken Soup dog food is made by Diamond foods so is Kirkland brand dog foods.
Kirkland is repackaged Diamond natural brand chicken and rice and lamb and rice.
Just F.Y.I.

sue


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have my two adults on Taste of the Wild, they have done excellent on it, nice firm poops, a very consistant diet. i didn't put my pup on it, because he needed more in his food since he is so thin.
FYI, Diamond also has a new food out called Premium Edge which does have some grains but the ingreds are good especially for a growing pup.
i will put my pup on grain free when he is fully grown.

debbie


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Yup, we do have a Costco..I will check that place out. I didn't think it would be so confusing trying to get dog food hahaha *


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

It's VERY confusing!! I only WISH we had costco here in Oklahoma. I feed Natural Balance..great food but still expensive. 43.00 for 33 lbs


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

im currently feeding diamond premium adult. i switched from canidae chicken and rice formula due to me being laid off so i had to make a choice to quit training or switch foods, so i found a cheap food that isnt too bad $22 for a 40lb bag. he seems to be doing fine on it and no goopy eyes, crazy shedding, or itchies. ill be switching back to canidae when i go back to work in Feb.


----------



## heidis_parents (Jul 22, 2006)

We've feed Kirkland's for awhile and our dogs really did well on it. Switched over after Canidae screwed themselves. Had good results with Kirkland and it's good food for the money.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

TOTW is all life stages. I, as well as others, have fed it to pups. 1 I've xrayed already, hips look excellent, other will be OFA'd in April. This most recent litter I've raised on the pacific formula. Some breeders feed, some don't, depends on what you're comfortable with.

I will say this, the only problems I EVER had with Pano was when the litters were on Canidae. I did NOT have Pano with the 2 pups I started on TOTW, nor have any from my last litter developed it so far.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just picked up a back of Diamond Natural Lamb and Rice. The ingredients look good. The price is better. 

I tried to give my lot Chicken Soup and they did not do good at all. 

I am feeding Canidae, but my lot are not putting weight on with it. In fact, they are losing weight. Rushie should be 79 pounds and he is down to 72. Whitney and Tori are hovering at 60 pounds. 

I have heard that for some people, the dogs do a little better on mid range dog food. I am going to top their food off with this for a bit and if I have no negative results, I may try and switch them. 

A 44 pound bag is $30. 

I am wondering if anyone has tried the Diamond Naturals?


----------



## MXpro982 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Nikita sometimes scarfs down the Lamb and Rice, but I am not sold to the idea that she likes it much. She seems very picky with it. I actually planned on trying the chicken today! The first 44 lb back of Lamb and Rice is down the drain....errr pipes??! *


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Sue, we used to use Diamond (though we used High Energy). I was always happy with it. 

Incidentally, a couple of dogs that I have had on Canidae (from their previous breeder/owner) have also been thin. 1 came to me at a mere 45 pounds at 1 year! I won't feed it. 

I've used ProPlan and One, but am finding less and less satisfaction with Purina products and am planning to switch to NutriSource. I might try the Diamond Naturals stuff again before I switch to the NS, though.


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

not bad ingredients in the diamond naturals, as long as you don't mind grains.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I have enclosed two links that cleared up a lot of questions I had on dog food. 
I just switched to TOTW Bison/venison and it is all stages so it can be fed to a puppy. It is also grain free. I get mine at a Farm supply place for $38/ 35lb bag. I used Canidea up until a month ago. After the formula change, my GSD kept the cow patty poop. As soon as I switched to Chicken soup firm poop. I just have trouble keeping weight on him with the Chicken Soup. Canidea now has a grain free. Not sire of the price though.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=grain_free


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

how about Premium Edge by diamond? it would be better for a pup.., and for the ingreds it is very reasonable.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i just do not agree that Taste of the Wild is appropriate for a gsd puppy. the calcium levels are over 2%, and there are too many reputable people in the field that are adamant about keeping that level at 1.5% or lower (there have been some fairly recent studies to substantiate this). it is classified as an all life stages food because it meets the AAFCO requirement to be classified as such.
AAFCO standards, imo, are very loose. look at all the dog foods that meet their requirements, including some vegetarian dog foods. it is stunning how many of AAFCO's advisors are, surprise, members of the pet food industry.

true, there are people who feed totw and other higher calcium kibbles and have had no problem, but one always seeks to minimize risk where possible. why does wellness state unequivocally that wellness core is unsuitable for a dog under the age of 1 year? because they have looked at the science behind it rather than basing their marketing on very loose aafco standards (Core has virtually the same calcium levels as TOTW). i am not sure any pet food company is completely ethical, but wellness has taken the ethical approach on this.

TOTW is very popular for Diamond. IMO, Diamond would not be willing to take the hit by responsibly telling consumers to wait till their dog is at least one year old before feeding it.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Roxy 84, where did you get the calcium numbers for TOTW?? I cannot find them on the website nor the bag. I agree that 2% is high. I usually stay at 1.2% with my puppies. I would not be so quick to feed this to a puppy after I found this out. <span style="color: #3333FF"> </span> 

"<span style="color: #3333FF"> just do not agree that Taste of the Wild is appropriate for a gsd puppy. the calcium levels are over 2%, "</span>


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Lorelei SimsRoxy 84, where did you get the calcium numbers for TOTW?? I cannot find them on the website nor the bag. I agree that 2% is high. I usually stay at 1.2% with my puppies. I would not be so quick to feed this to a puppy after I found this out. <span style="color: #3333FF"> </span>
> 
> "<span style="color: #3333FF"> just do not agree that Taste of the Wild is appropriate for a gsd puppy. the calcium levels are over 2%, "</span>



i had to email them about 5 times some time in late 2007 or early 2008. i finally got a response with the following: 



*The calcium for the dog formulas ranges from 1.9-2.1% as fed. The phosphorus is 1.1-1.4%. 

Let me know if there is anything else that I can do for you. 

Janet L. Rettenmaier, DVM, MS 
Veterinary Services 
Diamond Pet Foods 
Meta, MO 65058 
ph. 573-229-4203 *

as fed presumably means those are maximum numbers.

i wanted the specific numbers for each formula and got this from her:

_*Taste of the wild /calcium 2.1 ph 1.4

Pacific stream/ calcium 1.9 ph 1.1

wetlands/ calcium 2.1 ph 1.4 *_

i assume the first one is the high prarie formula. responses from their vets have been squirrely over the years, especially regarding the use of ethoxyquin by their suppliers, so i dont completely trust that those are max numbers. even if they are, they are too high for my liking.(for growing pups only)


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

I see why they do not post it now!!! Thanks for the help. I am still learning as I go about all of this. If I had the resources I would feed raw again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

If you're thinking about TOTW, just keep in mind they don't guarantee an Ethoxyquin-free product, like Wellness or Orijen.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Up until I have read this post I didn't really think too much about Ava losing weight while on Nutro. When I took her to the Vet visit she had lost 8 pounds since her last visit. She still looks great but the Vet asked me what was going on, saying that she looks very healthy but that is a lot in a change in weight. I told her that she is on a different food this time around - she told me to up her food each day. So, that is what I'm doing so we'll see.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Hmm, my female Vita has lost weight since the Canidae change, and now doesnt seem to want to eat it at all. She is my finicky girl and we go through the not wanting to eat her food phase at times, but now she also has runs and this has lasted a week and a half. She has a vet appointment tomorrow night to check her out, but I am wondering if it has anything to do with the food. My other dogs seem fine on it.


----------



## MrsHotrod2U (Jan 18, 2007)

We have just switched from Natural Choice Lamb & Rice ($50 at PetCo.) to the Diamond Adult Lamb & Rice ($30 at the local feed store)...due to must cut cost, and a little research.
2nd day - 3 meals into the change (1 cup Natural Choice to 1/2 cup Diamond) horrible gas and diarrhea. 
How long should we wait until it just doesn't agree with her?


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

TOTW is made by Diamond so I am not sure that any Diamond product garuntees it is free from ethoxyquin. I do have am email to TOTW /Diamond to see if I can get an answer to this question.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I think someone did get an answer to this and I don't think they guarantee it.


----------



## Goldglv (Jul 25, 2008)

This is the response I got back from Diamond regarding TOTW. I also called to confirm and they said they have no control on how the fish gets SHIPPED to them, it may or may not contain ethoxyquin. They just state that they don't ADD it to the food. Wellness and Orijen guarantee it's not shipped containing exthoxyquin.

"The preservation systems used by our vendors are considered proprietary information. The heat from our pet food process destroys antioxidants that are used in the ingredients that we purchase. The cooking process at our facilities is at or above 240 degrees. After the heat process (extrusion and drying), we apply natural tocopherols (Vitamins A & E) in order to carry the shelf life of the food. Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Canidae is made by Diamond and it guarantees free of ethoxyquin.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GoldglvThis is the response I got back from Diamond regarding TOTW. I also called to confirm and they said they have no control on how the fish gets SHIPPED to them, it may or may not contain ethoxyquin. They just state that they don't ADD it to the food. Wellness and Orijen guarantee it's not shipped containing exthoxyquin.
> 
> "The preservation systems used by our vendors are considered proprietary information. The heat from our pet food process destroys antioxidants that are used in the ingredients that we purchase. The cooking process at our facilities is at or above 240 degrees. After the heat process (extrusion and drying), we apply natural tocopherols (Vitamins A & E) in order to carry the shelf life of the food. Diamond does not preserve any of its products with ethoxyquin, only with mixed tocopherols."


I got that same msg from them when I asked. I still feed them TOTW Pacific Stream only because when I tried the other two my gsd got runny poop. I loved Wellness, but it was too expensive, especially nowadays...


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: debbiebhow about Premium Edge by diamond? it would be better for a pup.., and for the ingreds it is very reasonable.


Premium Edge has been around for several years now and I think it's an "okay" food, as long as you're okay with feeding Diamond products.

FYI to the OP, Solid Gold is now manufactured by Diamond as well, so you're probably better off feeding her the Diamond Naturals for the cheaper $$$.


----------



## MrsHotrod2U (Jan 18, 2007)

We have changed to Diamond Lamb and Rice, from Nutro Natural Choice L & R, was a must also because of reduced cash flow. 
At first it upset her stomach, but stools are better now, it's been about 5 weeks. She still has stinky GAS!! I wondering what to do to help that, it's pretty awful!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Other than change foods, nothing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have found lamb to contribute to gas. You may want to consider chicken as a main meat source or beef.


----------



## MrsHotrod2U (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, I read under another post about keeping Gax-X on hand for bloat. Can you give it to them for just smelly gas? I mean not all the time, but if she's having a episode? 
BTW, it (the stinky gas) has gotten better the past couple of days.


----------

